# Impala x frame CNC/CAD files



## BaMboSzeK (Apr 5, 2010)

Hi guys, I`m looking for CAD files for CNC machine to cut out reinforcement plates for 63 x frame and aarms etc. Let me know what You got and price for it, thx


----------

